# Fayetteville, AR- Bike shops, racing, riding, come help a future resident!



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi all, I'm heading to Fayetteville, AR next week to start graduate school, and I'm curious if anyone here can recommend some shops and rides out there. I'm coming from Portland, OR, and I'm quite accustomed to our local racing org (OBRA) and constant races and events/bike culture. Is there a racing scene in the area or even a triathlon presence? Any help and insight is appreciated!


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Check out the Fayetteville Wheelmen team as they are a great group of guys and fun to race with... https://www.facebook.com/FayettevilleWheelmen?fref=ts (facebook page) and site Fayetteville Wheelmen .


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks scottzj! I got into town yesterday and was planning to do a few rides to get familiar with the surroundings.


----------

